# Five Ten alternatives



## elektrobank (May 12, 2008)

Everyone told me to buy Five Tens. I got Freeriders and Sleuth to try out. Both are really nice shoes and the soles are great, but I don't find them very comfortable. They rub in different spots that are causing cuts and blisters. I find myself having to lace them really tight to stop from moving around too much, but that makes the even more uncomfortable. Can anyone recommend any alternative brands I can try?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

go BOA 
so easy to adjust on the fly it makes other lace systems stupid

https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/x-alp_launch/p/15192101


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

My last two pair of flat pedal shoes have been Shimano (prior was 5-10). They fit my feet well. Rubber is not as sticky as 5-10s, but good enough for me.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

There are no alternatives when talking about outright grip. If you're ok with 75 to 90% of 5.10 grip there are so many options now it's hard to narrow it down. Ion, specialized, Bontrager, RC, Giro, north wave, shimano…. Lots of good flat shoes, better than 5.10 in many ways, but 5.10 still has a lock on sticky rubber.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

127.0.0.1 said:


> go BOA
> so easy to adjust on the fly it makes other lace systems stupid


Until the BOA breaks... It can be hit or miss on getting the BOA replaced. Technically speaking, the BOA is subcomponent of the shoe, meaning the shoe company, not you, has to deal with the warranty.

If you don't like tying, something like QuickLace (Saloman) or LockLaces are for you.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

127.0.0.1 said:


> go BOA
> so easy to adjust on the fly it makes other lace systems stupid
> 
> https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/x-alp_launch/p/15192101


Laces actually provide more range of adjustment than boa. You really can't beat the range of adjustments laces provide. Boa is more about fast and easy, not range of adjustment. Anyway, we are talking about flat shoes. Anyone that prioritizes boa ends up with very few options. I think what you posted is the only option? That's not an accident. Laces are better in everyway other than ease of use. I know a first grader that can teach you to tie laces if you need help.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

CycleKrieg said:


> Until the BOA breaks... It can be hit or miss on getting the BOA replaced. Technically speaking, the BOA is subcomponent of the shoe, meaning the shoe company, not you, has to deal with the warranty.
> 
> If you don't like tying, something like QuickLace (Saloman) or LockLaces are for you.


boa replaces everything free, except what is sewn to the shoe itself


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

slimat99 said:


> Laces actually provide more range of adjustment than boa. You really can't beat the range of adjustments laces provide. Boa is more about fast and easy, not range of adjustment. Anyway, we are talking about flat shoes. Anyone that prioritizes boa ends up with very few options. I think what you posted is the only option? That's not an accident. Laces are better in everyway other than ease of use. I know a first grader that can teach you to tie laces if you need help.


sorry...riding 35 hard years... I know what works and what doesn't. 
laces work sure but are pita. boa just works

but whatever


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I like straps 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

The slightly lower volume fit and better insoles of Ride Concepts shoes may solve that problem of having to lace your Five Tens too tight to "fit."


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Definitely checkout Unparallel Sports...The Dust Up quite grippy (like 45 durometer IIRC).....long term soles didn't hold up quite like 5.10 but not worse than RC or others.

I like the RC for summer but find their rubber not that great in cold, seems to harden up.

I like good laces as long as I have a quick tuck mechanism but will take BOA or Salomon Quicklace any day, as long as the laces can thread thru easily. Makes a huge difference in tightening evenly.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I got some Ride Concepts sneakers recently and they are holding up well.

for rubbing and blisters, I'd try some sock liners, or two-layer socks like Wright Socks.


----------



## elektrobank (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Are there any regular, non-MTB shoes brands that are comfortable and durable for riding? I don't like how stiff the Five Tens feel. I know that's the point of them, but I felt they were very uncomfortable and didn't make me more efficient. I imagine most other MTB specific shoes are going to have a similar feel? I usually use hiking shoes, which work fine, but the tread isn't always ideal. Thanks


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

typically, anything that is not made from a really durable rubber like Five Ten will shred to bits on mountain bike pedals. I tried some Vans and they were cut to ribbons and went in the trash after a month. my used _Freeriders_ are still going strong after over a year of heavy use. I have a few pairs of sneakers I use for hiking, trail running, and everyday use, but I'd never want to waste them on my mountain bike.

Look into "approach" hiking sneakers. these are durable and designed with rock climbing in mind, but you can walk in them. Five Ten makes some like this, and Adidas has the Terrex line that might work.

if you want something less stiff (because you want foot injuries?), look into Five Ten Dirtbags or RC Vice. Those are supposed to be more flexible.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Ride Concepts Vice


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm not too sure about the recommendation for approach shoes. I'm no rock climber but I have a pair of la sportiva approach shoes. They have a huge heel to toe drop. As far as I understand it they are made for walking uphill while you literally approach a climb. the first time I put them on I almost felt like I was going to tip forward and fall down. But I guess on a bike that doesn't really matter. Maybe they would work out well although I'm not sure I find those shoes anymore durable than mountain biking shoes in general. Some may be super durable I don't know. But in general approach shoes seem to have a high degree of heel to toe drop to assist while walking uphill at length.

I guess what I'm saying, in my limited experience with these type of shoes is that they are not necessarily more durable. In fact my shoes would seem much less durable since they have a mesh upper unlike most biking shoes. 

It's more of a function of design for an intended purpose. Biking not being one of them.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I didn't want to pay the high prices for a mtb specific shoe. many recommended skateboard shoes because they typically have a flat sole. I ended up with DC Anvil. Got them on sale, two pair for $60. ($30 each). I figured at that price, even if they tore to shreds within a season, the second pair would keep me going next season. 

I find them very comfortable, and I have a wide foot. Its been 3 months or so and the treads are holding up great. The tread design allows the rubber to spread around the screws from my flat pedals. Kind of like sticking a screw into the end of a broom. (also why end grain is great for butcher blocks, but I digress). No long term report yet, but happy so far.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The 2 main reason I ride in MTB specific shoes is grip and toe protection. Rock strike on the toe box can be brutal in soft shoe.

For me skate shoes while grippy end up taco'ing over the pedal and gives me hot foot. I know some people like the taco feel.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Man I hate BOA. I have one pair of shoes that have them and never again.

I keep wanting to try Shimano GR7/GR9's... but I cannot find anyone in town that carries them. I want to try them on before buying.

My problem is what I want and need:

Wide last
Stiff sole
Ventilated/breathable
Grippy

The Freerider Contact is the best shoe I've found so far, but man I shred the soles fast. I keep hoping someone can come up with something like a Freerider Contact with a sole that can last longer than 6 months.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

127.0.0.1 said:


> boa replaces everything free, except what is sewn to the shoe itself


This ^^^ is true if the Boa breaks at point that the shoe manufacturer and Boa can agree the issue was Boa breakage and not a shoe breakage.

There is story behind that statement. It ends with the purchase of Giro lace up shoes because Boa and Specialized did a lot of finger pointing.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

06HokieMTB said:


> Man I hate BOA. .


I totally agree. I always hesitate to comment on the boa system just because I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't like it.

For me it's not the system in general I didn't like. It's the fact that I need to tighten my laces a certain tension over certain portions of the top of my foot for comfort. Tight around the toe box, loose over the top of my foot arch, and then tight again near the ankle.

The first pair of shoes I bought with boa laces I quickly returned. I'm a happy customer with old school laces. Gives me the flexibility I need.

To each their own.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

I have the GR7 and here is my impression

It's not as wide as Five Ten
Sole is stiffer than Five Ten Freerider
A little more breathable
Definitely not as grippy as Five Ten (but what is?) but it's not the grip that I have issues with. I think the grip is good enough. My issue is shock absorption. Comparing to Five Ten rubber, it is more bouncy. Going through a rockgarden at speed, the feet do not feel planted like Five Ten shoes. The rubber however seems like it would last forever.



06HokieMTB said:


> Man I hate BOA. I have one pair of shoes that have them and never again.
> 
> I keep wanting to try Shimano GR7/GR9's... but I cannot find anyone in town that carries them. I want to try them on before buying.
> 
> ...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

walkerwalker said:


> I didn't want to pay the high prices for a mtb specific shoe. many recommended skateboard shoes because they typically have a flat sole. I ended up with DC Anvil. Got them on sale, two pair for $60. ($30 each). I figured at that price, even if they tore to shreds within a season, the second pair would keep me going next season.
> 
> I find them very comfortable, and I have a wide foot. Its been 3 months or so and the treads are holding up great. The tread design allows the rubber to spread around the screws from my flat pedals. Kind of like sticking a screw into the end of a broom. (also why end grain is great for butcher blocks, but I digress). No long term report yet, but happy so far.


My issue with skate shoes is I have found they have like a third of the life of 510s. Metal pins just destroy them plus the lack of stiffness makes them more uncomfortable on longer rides.

So by the time I have bought 3 pairs of say Vans I am looking at $90-120. I bought my last pair of 510s for $80 on sale. So I have paid more for less comfort and more waste. The BMX specific Vans last longer the regular skate shoes but seem to not last as long as 510s and they cost $70.


----------



## wishiwasbiking (Nov 10, 2019)

06HokieMTB said:


> My problem is what I want and need:
> 
> Wide last
> Stiff sole
> ...


Have you tried the freerider pros? I started with freerider contacts, went through 3 pairs in 2 years then the freerider pro came out. The freerider pro has a stiffer sole and the sole lasts much longer, I am three years in on the current pair. The contacts are probably a bit more breathable, but I don't really notice.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

wishiwasbiking said:


> Have you tried the freerider pros? I started with freerider contacts, went through 3 pairs in 2 years then the freerider pro came out. The freerider pro has a stiffer sole and the sole lasts much longer, I am three years in on the current pair. The contacts are probably a bit more breathable, but I don't really notice.


I did try Freerider Pro's. They (oddly?) fit me different than Contacts and the Impact Pro's. I prefer the fit of the Contacs and Impact Pro's.

Also, IMO the Freerider Pro's would be tough to wear in the NM summers


----------



## drog (Sep 18, 2005)

I really like the Shimano flats. I have the one with the lace cover band pull tight(gr9?) Fairly breathable as well in CO heat. They fit true to size and wider than most shoes.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

127.0.0.1 said:


> go BOA
> so easy to adjust on the fly it makes other lace systems stupid
> 
> https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/x-alp_launch/p/15192101


I'm going with these eventually as Five Ten doesn't make a 48 shoe for me. That, plus I wear PI on the road, so the fit should be something I am used to.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

BOAs are OK. I like them on road shoes as long as there are at least two...or something. I prefer my shoes to be snug a bit down on my instep rather than tightest right up against my ankle. Many shoes that have just one tighten most up at the ankle, which I find uncomfortable. With flats on the mtb, I like laces as I don't really snug them down and don't need the on-the-fly adjustability that BOAs provide.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

eatdrinkride said:


> I totally agree. I always hesitate to comment on the boa system just because I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't like it.
> 
> For me it's not the system in general I didn't like. It's the fact that I need to tighten my laces a certain tension over certain portions of the top of my foot for comfort. Tight around the toe box, loose over the top of my foot arch, and then tight again near the ankle.
> 
> ...


And this is why laces are preferred by most professional rock climbers, and other athletes that wear shoes dedicated to their sport. BOA sucks when it comes to adjustment range. I believe it was designed by a man who was tired of waiting on his friends to lace up their snowboard boots. It's great for speed and ease when you have a hard time with laces, but who has problems lacing up mountain bike shoes?


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Only thing other than laces that I find acceptable Are the 3 or 4 wide velcro closures. 
They have almost all the versatility of the laces and open close very quick and easy-like.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Ride Concepts..super comfortable..I use to wear only Shimano before. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

My wife found the 5.10s hurt the top of her feet so switched to Vans and loves them. She was able to custom order them through Vans' website so they match her bike. The "taco issue" is easily remedied by choosing a larger pedal although you may have more chances for pedal strikes if you have big feet to support.

I rode in Chuck Taylors for about 10 years before switching to clipless pedals. Never had any issues with them.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

You could maybe try the Adidas 5.10 Trailcross'. I bought a pair and have a mixed opinion of them. The fit is very different from Freeriders, pretty low volume and long. I actually went down half a size. I have a hard time getting shoes to fit snug as I need low volume, these are one of few shoes that if I snug down the laces I can't pull heels out of. However I did get a hot spot on outsidefront area, and small points on the cuff. It quickly seems to have broken in though. They are super light, super venting. The 5.10 sole grips pedals the same, the modified pattern on front and heel make hiking better.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh, and I love BOA. Have them on my snowboard boots and road shoes. Need dual BOA though so can adjust front and rear independant. I like being able to adjust tension on the fly, I tend to have low circulation to extremities so need to start loose and tighten up.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

slimat99 said:


> , but who has problems lacing up mountain bike shoes?


6-year-olds?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

Taroroot said:


> You could maybe try the Adidas 5.10 Trailcross'. I bought a pair and have a mixed opinion of them. The fit is very different from Freeriders, pretty low volume and long. I actually went down half a size. I have a hard time getting shoes to fit snug as I need low volume, these are one of few shoes that if I snug down the laces I can't pull heels out of. However I did get a hot spot on outsidefront area, and small points on the cuff. It quickly seems to have broken in though. They are super light, super venting. The 5.10 sole grips pedals the same, the modified pattern on front and heel make hiking better.


Interesting to read, thanks! I should get my Trailcross LT on Monday. Hopefully they will fit as I ordered true size (or slightly bigger actually). I went for the Trailcross exactly for the low weight and better ventilation that you mention. Although I like the look of the skate-shoe freeride shoes, they all feel too much plastic-y to me and are way too hot, especially over summer.

As for alternatives, I was considering Shimano's GR*, Giro and Pear Izumi flat pedal shoes. But I just love the Stealth sole so much, so I'll give the Trailcross a go.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

trialsrookie said:


> Interesting to read, thanks! I should get my Trailcross LT on Monday. Hopefully they will fit as I ordered true size (or slightly bigger actually). I went for the Trailcross exactly for the low weight and better ventilation that you mention. Although I like the look of the skate-shoe freeride shoes, they all feel too much plastic-y to me and are way too hot, especially over summer.
> 
> As for alternatives, I was considering Shimano's GR*, Giro and Pear Izumi flat pedal shoes. But I just love the Stealth sole so much, so I'll give the Trailcross a go.


The venting is pretty amazing, if you get a little speed going, you can feel the wind through it. Small downside is if conditions are dusty, its so vented that it will get into the shoe everywhere.
If you like firm arch support, ditch the stock insoles, theyre really soft and squishy.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

I went ahead and ordered the PI X-Alp Launch, should be here tomorrow. I'll update this after I get a chance to ride them for anyone who's considering them as a shoe.


----------



## elektrobank (May 12, 2008)

OK to update the thread on what I decided on. As I said in the first message, the Freeriders just weren't for me. They felt and looked like boots on me, and had little flex to them, which others may find an advantage, but for me felt very uncomfortable. 

I tried the Ride Concepts Vice shoe, and I loved these. Very comfortable, look great, very grippy, great toe protection, good amount of flex, and just an overall a very high quality feeling shoe. These would be my choice for riding mountains. 

I also tried the Adidas Five Ten Sleuth DLX. They have the Five Ten soles but Adidas style. They are very comfortable, looks great, look/feel the most like a regular shoes, and come in many cool styles. For my needs these were the best. I do a mix of trails and city riding, so comfort and something that I can wear as a normal shoe when I go somewhere on my bike are important. 

For those looking at the Freeriders, I'd honestly recommend looking at the RCs, they're awesome shoes and I personally preferred them. For those who are more casual riders and want something that look and feel more like a regular shoes without sacrificing any grip, the Five Ten Sleuth DLX are excellent.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

*PI X-Alp Launch*

So I received these today and wanted to offer my initial impressions. I have them paired with DMR Vault pedals. This was a short ride with a few hills, all on pavement.

First off, they are super comfortable (to me). As I said, I'm a PI roadie guy, so for me their stuff has always been a great fit, these are no different. The BOA is a really nice feature for me as that's what I use on the road as well. Tongue is soft and wide, and the Cordura upper isn't even noticed. If I am nitpicking, the tabs where the Boa lace in can be felt at the joint for your big toe, but that's it. Walking was comfortable, nothing really to report there.



















Lastly, the grip on these seems to be really good. I found that the shoes seated into the pedal pretty firmly. The so-called "PinLoc" outsole made in conjunction with Goodyear is excellent at forward engagement, actually allowing me to practically stand tip-toed ala a ballet dancer (not a pretty sight). Rear engagement was less sticky as I was able to 'pull' the shoe off the pedal while doing the mud scrape maneuver. Outward engagement is also excellent as I found myself having a bit of a hard time making micro adjustments to my footing.










So overall I am very happy with them, curious to see how they'll wear in. Requisite bike pic now follows.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Laces are good because they are field repairable (tie a knot), stretchy (yes they are), inexpensive (duh), and just plain work.

I find it funny that we think laces are a "pita" because we tie and untie our shoes once a day.

Ah, the stressors of modern life.

... and yes, Boa fails, been there a few times, I'll take a hard pass esp on mtb shoes which take a lot of abuse from pedal/rock/stump hits.

As for alternatives to Five Ten, I like RC but they're not that sticky, I'm currently riding Northwave Clan, which fit kinda long and skinny, low volume, rubber is sticky, and construction is bomber.



127.0.0.1 said:


> sorry...riding 35 hard years... I know what works and what doesn't.
> laces work sure but are pita. boa just works
> 
> but whatever


----------



## Picowatt (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

Here's a list of what I've tried over the past few years, and what I've settled on. FYI in my opinion, the pedals can make as much of a difference as shoes. I have wide feet, size 11 for reference.

Mtn (Currently shimano wide flat pedals)
-Altra Grafton (nice fit, decent vibram grip, semi expensive but durable)
-Topo footwear trail runner (even better fit especially in toe box)
past shoes (also tried):
-Shimano gr7 (separated toe cap at the crank on the first ride, so returned)
-PI x alp (also separated toe cap on the first ride...)
Strangely both "mtn bike" shoes had the same issue at the toe cap, and out of the box both fit like an even crappier version of a 2000s era skate shoe. I also don't mind soles with some flex as long as you use a large enough platform pedal. I scramble (and push) a lot off the bike as I'm still new to the SW riding, and here is where I like having a trail run style shoe.

Road/gravel (Rivendell/MKS Grip King pedals)
-SOM (sense of motion) regular shoes (want to try their 'outdoor' ones next) - best all around shoe I have ever bought, and now using on road rides
-Topo designs fly-lite 3 (really light, maybe the best fitting running shoes I've ever worn, but the soles get chewed up quickly on pedals). 

I switched exclusively to flats on my mtn bike a few years ago and haven't looked back, and this year same for road riding. I had issues with a taylor's bunion and started to feel my arch collapse, probably from years of ill-fitting work boots, ski boots (when I skied), and tight clipless shoes. Since switching to more minimal shoes and actual wide (toe shaped) toe boxes my feet have never felt better. I have used 5.10s before, but as I've written elsewhere on this site I cannot stand the early 2000s era skate shoe look that seems to plague every mtn bike marketed shoe currently. Gimme a pair of Orchids or Vans instead. And not interested in BOA systems.


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

So my 5.10 have arrived in the meantime. Unfortunately the fit is pretty bad for me. I have older, pre-Adidas 5.10s in size 46, and as these are quite snug. So I ordered the next size (46 2/3 - wtf). Long enough, but pretty narrow in the toe box. Also they looked a lot darker on the pictures, in reality they have a light sand color & I'm sure they would look dirty after ride #1 or #2. Not very practical. Finally, I don't dig the Adidas trailrunning-style, so I'll send it back (mostly because of the poor fit).

On the plus side, the Stealth sole is amazing as usual, and ventilation seems to be excellent as mentioned before.

I've now bought Shimano GR7s, and the fit is great. Actually I did not want to have yet another skate-style shoe, but let's stick to the 'form follows function' mantra. Hope my toecap will stay in place. Will post an update on the Michelin sole grippyness after few rides.


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok, first impressions of the GR7: Really comfy to wear, way better fit for my slightly wider feet. (Mid)Sole is very stiff, so very efficient for pedaling. Downside - sole is definitely less grippy than 5.10/Stealth. But I suspect this is mostly because of the stiff midsole, the feel for the pedal is just less "immediate" compared to the 5.10s. Shoes are brand new though, maybe there is a bit of a break-in for the sole which results in more give.

Overall I'm very satisfied, as I bought them for general trail riding. For tricks I'll still take the 5.10s for now.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Finally got out and rode some proper trails with the new X-Alps, and I have to say I'm pretty impressed. They are paired with DMR Vault pedals and I found them to be pretty damn sticky. So, any larger sized peeps looking for a Five Ten in something bigger than a 10/11, give these a shot.


----------

